

Bitbucket vs Github - hobonumber1
http://tilomitra.com/bitbucket-vs-github/

======
sergiotapia
>However, their private-repo based pricing model is obscene, in my opinion.

Completely, 100% agree. It's ridiculous. I would use Github exclusively if not
for their ass-backwards pricing scheme.

I'm a freelancer, I have about 60 closed source projects from clients and
BitBucket lets me have them online for free.

Meanwhile if I used Github I would have to pay 84$ / month to host the same
content.

That's RIDICULOUS.

Github, please. Unlimited free private repos for up to two contributors.
Anything else and stsart charging. Lots of people want to use your site, but
don't because of your greedy pricing scheme.

